# Ford 5000 fuel problems



## tnfarming (Sep 27, 2018)

I’ve got a Ford 5000 with the minimec pump and dual fuel filters. Tractor recently started surging and will die. Upon further investigation, I have found that after the engine dies, the second fuel filter (one closest to the injection pump) will not have fuel in it while the first filter will. I can open the bleed screw and work the hand pump and bleeds off just fine, starts up and runs perfect for about a minute then starts to surge and die again. Went through this procedure 3 times and had the same problems. Any ideas?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

You put the big oring ON the filter instead of UP IN the filter housing.
The oring goes UP IN the housing.. NOT "ON" the filter..
OR your fuel tank cap is clogged.. try removing it..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The fuel feed line fitting at the bottom of the fuel tank has a fine screen above it in the tank. Drain the tank, pull that fitting and check that screen if the above does not correct your problem.


----------



## tnfarming (Sep 27, 2018)

When replacing the filters, I put the big oring in the housing, not on the filter. And fuel is flowing fine from the tank. I recently had to replace the lift pump due to the diaphragm busting and letting the injector pump flood with diesel. I’m wondering if the generic lift pump I put on isn’t pushing enough fuel


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Anything is possible.. until u put a gauge on it we wont know.. but I doubt it.
You did get an FP314, yes?? The OEM {CAV} is only 40.-45.00 from a fuel shop..
How does the "flow go"??
from the tank, thru the filters, then directly to the lift pump & from the lift pump, directly to the inj. pump inlet?? 
If that's how it goes & the last filter is empty{closest to pump} then the pump is doing its job.. sucking fuel from the filter & pushing it to the inj. pump..
There seems to be a blockage or vaccum between the filters & the fuel tank??
Did you remove the tank CAP.. or pull the screen in the bottom of the tank yet?


----------



## sam$0$ (Aug 28, 2019)

Test


----------

